# indian prefolds vs. chinese prefolds?



## snt88 (May 9, 2007)

I've got unbleached indian prefolds right now and I need a few more. I'm wondering if there's a reason to get chinese prefolds instead? They seem to be available more places and a tiny bit less expensive.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## sparklish (Jul 14, 2007)

No answer, but I'd be interested in the response. I bought 12 Chinese and 12 Indian prefolds, and frankly, I can't tell the difference. I've heard people extolling the virtues of each, but I'd be interested to know how they are different - are they made differently?


----------



## twopinknoblue (Feb 22, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere that one was softer than the other, yet one was more durable. I believe Indiana were softer and Chinese were more durable, but honestly I can't remember.

I only have CPF's so I can't answer from experience.


----------



## dimibella (Feb 5, 2007)

I think pp is right Indians are softer and chinese are more durable, I only have indians and I love them!


----------



## MichelleS (May 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twopinknoblue* 
I remember reading somewhere that one was softer than the other, yet one was more durable. I believe Indiana were softer and Chinese were more durable

I read this also!
That being said, I still ordered Indian PF's.


----------



## sqoya (Feb 13, 2004)

The Indian prefolds are made from Indian cotton, which is softer and fluffier than the cotton used in Chinese prefolds. Unbleached is always softer than bleached. If you compare unbleached Indian prefolds to bleached Chinese prefolds, there is a very noticable difference. The unbleached Indian prefolds are softer and more absorbent.

I think it's more difficult to tell the difference between bleached Indian prefolds and bleached Chinese prefolds, although the Indian ones may be a tad softer. Some people feel the Chinese prefolds last longer because the serging is more heavy duty. But others feel the Indian prefolds last longer because the cotton hasn't been subjected to harsh bleach. HTH!


----------

